# reptiles in australia



## wyldyowie (Jan 9, 2010)

can any one point me in the right direction im trying to find a list a all reptiles that are avaliable to own in australia.

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 9, 2010)

this will depend on a few things 
what state you live in 
and what permit type you have. 

the list of what you can have varies greatly, theres not one universal list of ALL the herpafauna you can have. each state is different and has its own rules and permits


----------



## wyldyowie (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry my bad should have been more specific in what i meant.
i understand there are diffrent laws for diffrents states.

i am after the information for all the diffrent state and what you can get under diffrent permits 

cheers


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Nsw*

DECC | Complete outline of the NSW reptile licensing system (PDF - 117KB)


----------



## garycahill (Jan 9, 2010)

Really your states requirements are all that's important.
Depending on the licence type depends on what you can keep.
You can then source animals from whatever state you like, but you have to be able to keep them.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/CA256F310...pplication+for+a+Private+Wildlife+Licence.pdf


----------



## wyldyowie (Jan 18, 2010)

cheers for all the info

looks like i might be heading down to perth for work does any one have the same sort of info for wa and what i have to do to transfer my reptiles down to there

cheers


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 18, 2010)

cant import reptiles to wa

this should give you the info you need : http://www.dec.wa.gov.au/content/view/871/808/


----------



## Costa (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah your going to have a hard time over there. cant import to wa. have to buy locally over there.


----------

